# Picture i took today :)



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

I Love it , what do you think ?


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Lovely pic


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Nice photo.


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow that's a really lovely photo! And of such a gorgeous doggy too :001_wub:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

wow it's a beautiful photograph! You should have it framed, or printed on a canvas...or even drawn as a portrait! She's a gorgeous girl!


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Tapir said:


> wow it's a beautiful photograph! You should have it framed, or printed on a canvas...or even drawn as a portrait! She's a gorgeous girl!


 I was thinking this, The canvas pictures are lovely, we did 2 for relatives for christmas 

Might have to get this one done for our new house  x


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice pic. You gotta love Boxers


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Gorgeous piccy, you can just melt into those eyes cant you.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Gorgeous piccy, you can just melt into those eyes cant you.


Aww thankyou, She is very doughy and loving and pulls off the puppy eyes perfectly  x


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Beautiful photo, love her face xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely pic


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

adorable, beautiful picture. gorgeous dog.
michelle x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

that is a gourgeous picture it looks so natural


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Love it love it love it.

She's getting more beautiful with age:001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awww lovely pic


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Thankyou, I just cant help taking pics of her, she is so photogenic


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Shes gorgeous ! more piccies  .. please !!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

so pretty its a lovely pic x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Shes gorgeous ! more piccies  .. please !!


Thank you , i have hundreds and hundreds  , Will upload some more ASAP , i dont need any excuse to show her off


----------

